# First musical memory



## aja675

I heard this in a birthday party I attended when I was 1.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

Does listening to Baby Einstein CDs count?


----------



## mqg96

Here's my first vivid musical memory, even though I'm pretty sure I heard many other songs before this one from my early childhood in 1998 & 1999, here's the one that sparks me like yesterday. I was 4 at the time this was brand new.


----------



## Oceandust

This gem:




I was born 7 years after it was released, but my oldest sister got into the grunge, rock, and metal genres in the late 90's/early 00's so that's the first song I remember hearing because Nirvana was her favourite. It was my favourite song by the age of 3, even if I couldn't understand the meanings of the words Kurt sang, lol.


----------



## niss

Mom playing _Wildwood Flower_ on her guitar. I was 2, at the time.


----------



## Zster

I recall my mom singing to me a lot, earliest being "Sugartime" and "Downtown", which must have been seeing a lot of radio play at the time. I was probably 2 or 3 years old. I do not recall my brother being there, yet.

The church was probably already cracking at me because I also recall "Jesus Loves Me" and "This is My Father's World", which (the sevond one), surprisingly, I still happen like, though I've dropped the religious thing.


----------



## Runvardh

Tchaikovsky's Nutcracker Suite was my favourite - I'd dance and goof around in the living room to it as often as I could talk my parents into putting the record on. Sometimes I would even have them play some Mozart or Beethoven when I had a hankering for it.

My first music video experience though, would be this:




I had just made it home from school - back when I was in grade 3 - and mom was still at work when it came on.


----------



## Yasminec19




----------



## eternaleon

Ugh, I wish I knew. It was probably some stupid pop song at the time.
However, I remember sneaking into my sisters bedroom when I was about 4-5 years old, and listening to her music she had on CD players. This was one of the songs she had:


----------



## Forward

My older sister playing Ace of Base and Whigfield over and over again.



aja675 said:


> I heard this in a birthday party I attended when I was 1.


You have memories from when you were only 1?


----------



## aja675

Forward said:


> You have memories from when you were only 1?


I have only two memories from then.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

aja675 said:


> I heard this in a birthday party I attended when I was 1.


You heard the Spice Girls when you were one? Dear God, I feel elderly.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

I heard nursery rhymes, lullabys and folk songs from so early an age that I never learnt them consciously.

I can't remember my earliest musical memory - I can remember at a very young age wanting Dad to put on (of all things) Mahler*, because I liked the record cover, which showed anthropomorphised animals in a German setting - standing at a cottage window, dancing in the leelight of the moon.

*: It wasn't the Kindertotenlieder. That would have been morbid.

And at about that time, I connected the illustrator Jan Pieńkowski's name with Tchaikovsky; listened to _Peter and the Wolf_ (narrated by Peter Ustinov); and I can remember seeing on TV what I now know was Sutherland singing "Mercè, dilette amiche".


----------



## aja675

Cosmic Hobo said:


> You heard the Spice Girls when you were one? Dear God, I feel elderly.


How old were you in 1997?


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

aja675 said:


> How old were you in 1997?


Ninety-one.

I told you I was elderly.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon

My mom always listened to country, especially Toby Keith, so I can remember this song, which was my favorite. I was about 5.


----------



## SharksFan99

Excluding The Wiggles, Hi-5, or any other music-related pre-school show, my first musical memories were probably in 2003. I can't really remember listening to proper music between 2000-2002. Anyway, these are my first music memories (the songs were only new at the time).
















I can remember a few more songs, but i'm not going to post all of them.


----------



## aja675

NewYorkEagle said:


> Does listening to Baby Einstein CDs count?


 It's still music anyway.


----------



## Encoder319

Either "Don't Speak" by No Doubt or the "Macarena" by Los del Rio.


----------



## aja675

Encoder319 said:


> Either "Don't Speak" by No Doubt or the "Macarena" by Los del Rio.


I don't remember Don't Speak, but my mom told me that when I was a baby, I was weirdly fixated on Gwen Stefani's red lips and I apparently used to say "mommy's lips" when I saw them.


----------



## aja675

NewYorkEagle said:


> Does listening to Baby Einstein CDs count?


By the way, what was the first song you remember outside those CD's?


----------



## NewYorkEagle

aja675 said:


> By the way, what was the first song you remember outside those CD's?


I honestly don't remember. I was more into TV and movies when I was a kid.


----------



## xraydav

first musical memory, that made an impression on me. I think it was eminem - toy soldier.

it was like someone was speaking through to me, from another version of the reality i was living. it was fantastic.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes




----------



## aja675

NewYorkEagle said:


> I honestly don't remember. I was more into TV and movies when I was a kid.


I'm the opposite because I remember lots of songs from my early childhood but I have forgotten quite a lot of shows and movies from back then.


----------



## karmachameleon

My dad used to play this song constantly when driving up to go skiing every year (like a 6 hour drive to the ski resort) so its pretty much imprinted in my brain


----------



## AlanMonTap

Because of my parents,


----------



## aja675

aja675 said:


> I heard this in a birthday party I attended when I was 1.







Second earliest musical memory for me. I saw this video in my aunt's house. I dunno if it was even 1998 yet.


----------



## Rhudz

Hearing we will rock you in preschool when I was 4 or hearing mmmbop around that same time I forget which one was the first


----------



## martinkunev

I believe I remember listening in ~1993 to






The first I'm certain I remember from as soon as it was out (1994) is






I also remember the TMNT intro (bulgarian version), but I'm not sure which year it was on TV (probably 1994 as well).


----------



## ElusiveFeather

My parents had children quite late to save money so I grew up listening to old records.

I remember these the best XD


----------



## Jaune

This is pathetic but the first song I remember listening to is "Mr. Golden Sun" from Barney when I was around three years old.


----------



## Introvertia

My mother sang about cigarettes when I was a toddler trying to fall asleep. 
Jk, it's not entirely about cigarettes, but each verse begins with a cigarette. 


* *


----------



## aja675

aja675 said:


> I heard this in a birthday party I attended when I was 1.


BTW, said memory is 20 years ago today. (My mom remembers that this was on the same day Princess Diana died.)


----------



## atamagasuita

Cannot fuck remember


----------



## TalNFJ

I'm a little ashamed by this, but I just fell in love with this song and it made me start looking for more music to listen to, it's basically the song that made me interested in music, the worst thing is that I have no clue why this song in particular.


----------



## Kanani

Geez, 
I learned the alphabet before I was two. That stuck in my head. Other than that and twinkle twinkle little star, classical music, some classical stuff and baby Einstein including this:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xN-KiYM2cZY

The first popular song I can remember playing is Wake Me Up When September Ends by Green Day

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NU9JoFKlaZ0

-16 year old Gen Z


----------



## Zeus

For me it was baby beluga by rafee when I was 2, to think that was 25 years ago is pretty crazy.


----------



## INFPsyche

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## THY9899

My first musical memory is in mid 2000(I'm 1 year old in that time).The name of the song is "Paisley Galaxy" from a Hong Kong singer called Kelly Chen.I have a strong memories of the song's melody.While my second and third musical memory will be around late 2000/early 2001.Since that's a Cantonese song so I won't post the music video LOL.I really feel blessed since I have memories for the song in 2000 that's still 90's styles


----------



## smallhead

I remember being totally entranced by Garth Brooks in my living room in front of the family stereo. I was maybe 5. There are other vague memories before that but nothing as intense coming to mind.






EDIT: realized after posting that this is not Garth Brooks. It appears you'll have to purchase to listen to his version.


----------



## rye98

I remember sneaking into my sister's room, looking at her CD's and this was my favorite song. It was 2003 and I was 5 years old.


----------



## THY9899

aja675 said:


> NewYorkEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly don't remember. I was more into TV and movies when I was a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the opposite because I remember lots of songs from my early childhood but I have forgotten quite a lot of shows and movies from back then.
Click to expand...

Same!!I remember several songs when I was 1 but my first television shows memory will be about 6 years old


----------



## Witch of Oreo

I think I was 2 when I heard it... or 3...


----------



## Judson Joist

First heard this when I was an '80s kid in the '80s. Was instantly hooked. It was probably 1984(ish) and I would have been four years old. The gonzo video always made me feel like I was going insane (which, naturally, I loved).
:crazy:


----------



## Thelonious91

I heard this everywhere in my neighbourhood housing projects in 1998/99. I was 8.


----------



## backdrop12

My first musicall memory was surprisingly the beatles - Cant buy me love .


----------



## Birbsofafeather

My mother rocking me and singing this when I was 2 or 3.


----------

